# Gutes Tischmikro oder Headset für Audio Recording?



## dudedude (24. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal 
Kann die Sufu wegen meines Browsers nicht nutzen, somit bitte closen wenn Beitrag bereits irgendwo vorhanden, nun zu meinem Problem:
Habe aufgrund von Platzproblemen keine Möglichkeit, ein Standmikro in mein Zimmer zu stellen, habe jedoch bei anderen Leuten die Musik (D-Rap)  machen qualitativ aktzeptable Ergebnisse gehört, die ebenfalls mit einem Headset oder Tischmikro aufgenommen wurden. Ich brauche also etwas zum nicht allzu grossen Preis, was jedoch keine unentfernbaren störeffekte mit sich bringt.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## The_Maegges (24. März 2009)

Mein Tipp, hol dir ein normales Grossmembran-Studiomikrofon und ein Tischstativ, dann klingts auch Sauber.

Wenn du kein extra Mischpult aufstellen kannst, dann nimm ein Grossmembran-Mikro mit USB-Anschluss.
Gibts alles bei jedem besser sortierten Musikhandel.


----------



## dudedude (24. März 2009)

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort
leider suche ich halt wirklich etwas kompaktes, also richtung Tischmic oder Headset mit USB oder Line In Anschluss.


----------



## chmee (25. März 2009)

Wenn Du Jemanden kennst, der damit eine gute Qualität hat, na dann frag ihn doch einfach. Tatsache ist, dass diese Mikros entweder dynamisch sind, dabei wird der Mic-In benötigt (welcher eine dermaßen schlechte Qualität hat, dass ich NIE auf die Idee käme, damit was aufzunehmen) oder der Line-Eingang benutzt wird, da muss es wohl einen Vorverstärker oder einen Mixer geben.

Es gibt auch USB-Mikrofone, die aber kaum mehr mit Spielzeug zu tun haben. zB das Behringer C1-U (60Eur) oder das Samson CO 1U (80Eur).

mfg chmee


----------

